# 20 year old photo of an opalescent sea slug



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

I finally posted about an aquatic species on my blog again…it’s been awhile…

The photo below is of an opalescent sea slug (_Hermissenda crassicornis_). I took the picture more than 20 years ago as it was creeping upside-down under the surface of the water in a small aquarium. The original image was shot on Fujichrome 50 slide film and I recently had the slide scanned. The digitized version wasn’t really up to par...this is the final edited version which is much better than the original (which I also shown on my blog).

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com

nudibranch edited copyright ernie cooper 2012 fixed_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

That is a sexy picture. Well done.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Such a pity these guys got stuck with the moniker "sea slugs" when so many of 'em have such slick paint jobs. Great photo!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice... Fujichrome Velvia was one of my favorites. I "digitized" my slides using a slide light box. First with a 4MP point&shoot, then with an 8MP DSLR. Nowadays it seems inconceivable to take a picture and having to wait for weeks to see the results.


----------



## Callyft (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow - awesome sea slug. I need go look up that species now and read about them. 

I love your blog and the spider photos too! I found spider last year that stayed around and carried an egg sac until it hatched. Tried to get good photos of all the hatchlings, its not easy! Great work


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wow so cool!


----------

